# humminbird/lowrance



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

Please, not trying to start a big debate here, but thinking of upgrading my 5 inch hummingbird 788 to a 7or 8 inch screen with gps. Not real concerned with di or si. question is, it seems a lot more guys are running the lowrance than the hummingbird.is there a reason? my hummingbird complaints are- very slow gps lock, and in heavy waves I keep losing power connection. also I cant read fish at speed in my finder, where other guys can(probably transducer problem?)


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I just replaced my Humminbird with a larger unit by Lowrance. It may not be a fair comparison since my bird was 5 years old but I really like this Lowrance. Better 2D and DI sonar and quite a bit more responsive GPS. The menus and hot buttons make the software more intuitive to navigate and there are a number of features I find very useful that the H'birds don't have. I am very happy I chose Lowrance this time around.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I have humminbird on my 20' lund alaskan, 788 di. Under warranty everyone is your best friend. I think lowrance is the way to go. No real complaints on the bird, but my buddies elite 7 is sweeet! Your depth at speed problem is the transducer install, the power loss is the cable connectors in the base of the mount are slightly off. Open it up and make sure the connectors are in the right spot. Tight lines.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I would look into the bird or a garmin. I have a problem with my lowrance shutting off then it starts back by itself then I have to press enter to get start up warning off the screenhas been a issue since day one tried to run power off its own power supply checked connections everything called lowrance today they stated it is not a problem and to have it fixed it would cost me some money tech guy said between 200- 350 to fix it I told them pound salt I will be looking else where for another unit lowrance blows


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

KPI said:


> I would look into the bird or a garmin. I have a problem with my lowrance shutting off then it starts back by itself then I have to press enter to get start up warning off the screenhas been a issue since day one tried to run power off its own power supply checked connections everything called lowrance today they stated it is not a problem and to have it fixed it would cost me some money tech guy said between 200- 350 to fix it I told them pound salt I will be looking else where for another unit lowrance blows


How old is the unit? I have an 8 year old lms-334i. Had an issue a few years back with it locking up and needing to be "hard reset" about once every month. Called Lowrance and they walked me through a diagnostic test and deemed it defective over the phone. Exchanged it for a new unit for about $100. They had just discontinued that model at the time.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

the unit is one year old they offered me a hds unit but it was pricey replacement I said to guy at lowrance it is a little over one year old and reported problem earlier they suggested trying another boat with my head unit I did it did same thing he stated unit is out of warranty I was not happy


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Not familiar with birds but know people who swear by them. I just picked up a Lowrance Elite HDI this spring and absolutely love it. There is zero guesswork as to what's under the boat and the navigation and menu takes seconds to learn right out of the box. It reads bottom and structure at higher speeds than what I'm used to also.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Lowrance HDI-7 are hard to beat for bucks.


----------

